# Gonal F and ibuprofen



## Guest (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi
I hurt my foot on Tuesday, I started to take 2x 200mg of ibuprofen to reduce swelling.  Will this effect the gonal f I started taking on monday... I read on some of sites that its not recommended to take pain killers.


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

It doesn't interact with the Gonal F however you are advised to avoid the NSAID types of pain killers (which ibuprofen belongs to) when you are undergoing treatment. If it's still sore then you'd be best to take paracetamol if you need to take something.

Maz x


----------

